# Personality of tail type or color?



## christina (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard PK are some of the most aggressive, followed by crowntails. I've also ... er... noted that I've never seen an active veiltail. If I were a fish I'd imagine I'd be pretty easy going if I had a tail like the Halfmoons do... But I was curious if you had noted anything like that?

I also hear that "pastel" colors tended to by more docile... any experience with that?

I've only had two crowntails and both were fierce little guys. Especially my first one.

... what about health tendencies or things like that? have anyone noticed correlations?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There's not really any correlation between tail type or color and personality. It all depends on the backgrounds of the individual fish. 

People say reds are more aggressive than other colors but I've seen very docile red bettas and I've also seen very aggressive pastel bettas.

The reason that most people say VT are not active is because 99% of people see VT when they are at the pet store, cold, probably hungry, and in desperate need of a water change. My VT is in a 10 gallon planted tank and extremely active, as are all my halfmoons,in fact the laziest fish I own is my big PK male.


----------



## christina (Mar 10, 2011)

so by bg, what do you mean? Like the ones in petstores are more docile? or that just like humans they all have their own personality?


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Related to this (sorry for hijacking!) - I read that the more showy bettas with large fins (such as HMs) have more nervous dispositions. I think it was on UB that I read this. The posters were saying that if their large-finned males tailbit they were put in breeding, and ended up breeding their tendency to tailbite in further generations. Is there any evidence of this actually happening?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Backgrounds.. genetic history. Some breeders have very aggressive lines while others are more docile. Everything is genetically determined.

Tailbiting has not been proven to be genetic but I believe it can be which is why I will not breed a fish that chronically bites its tail.


----------



## christina (Mar 10, 2011)

ah, interesting. So nothing seems correlated to tail type hu? I thought since they were so different something would show through.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

From my own personal experience, my HM is my most aggressive little guy, he'll flare like crazy if given the opportunity and jumps for his food, he's also super active. My DT is a pretty chill guy, makes bubble nests every day and usually doesn't flare, every once in a while something seems to provoke him to flare, but it's pretty rare. He's also an active guy, but no where near like my HM. My HMPK is my most docile guy, he eats food like a little princess, one delicate bite at a time, lol. He casually, calmly swims about and he also works on bubble nests daily and rarely flares. They're all unique and I'm sure someone will post that their HM is their most docile and their HMPK is their most aggressive. Individual personalities for the win!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think tailtypes have much to do with how a fish acts.

I had a CT once, he was the sweetest thing ever, he never bothered his tank mates (had him in a community tank), he was very calm and relaxed.
My second CT was shy. (though, he only lived a week :c I still feel bad for that)

Now I have two VTs, my female is the more energytic betta I've ever seen, I swear she is high on caffine. And my male is relaxed, active, and flares at everything that moves around his tank.


----------

